# Scramble for 4x4 centers?



## Repsela (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi! I need training commutators with centers of 4x4. Does exist a scrambler which scrambles only the centers ok 4x4 keeping corners and edges solved? Thank you


----------



## whauk (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know of a specific center scrambler, but you can take your favourite 3x3 scrambler and move the inner layers only. After that you need at most 6 moves to restore the edges.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 9, 2015)

whauk said:


> I don't know of a specific center scrambler, but you can take your favourite 3x3 scrambler and move the inner layers only. After that you need at most 6 moves to restore the edges.



That's not a good way to scramble, it means the centres form 12 groups of 2, where each pair do not move relative to each other, e.g. Fru/Bru.

Personally, I would just use normal 4x4 scrambles and practice corners and/or wings at the same time and I don't know of any software that does what you want, but maybe someone else can link to something.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 9, 2015)

You're probably better off practicing with a scrambled cube... you'll get more experience with the kind of recognition that you would use during a real blindsolve, and you can work on reorienting because the edges and corners won't suggest a single solved state. I guess the problem there is that you wouldn't easily be able to tell if you were off by an outer layer move, though - so maybe for that you could solve some or most of the corners (sighted) with your usual blind method.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 11, 2015)

If you have an old 4x4 that you no longer use, one can peel off the stickers on the edge and corner cubies, leaving the centre stickers behind.


----------



## moralsh (Feb 23, 2015)

1) Scramble the whole cube
2) pick orientation
3) solve edges and corners sighted (you'll improve exec, which is always good)
4) blindsolve centers

Once you can solve centers without messing the rest of the cube, do it the other way (pick orientation, blindsolve centers and solve edges and corners sighted) when doing this be sure to check some edges and corners to see if they're still in the same place.


----------

